# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Visitor Services and Venue Coordinator

## rmplogman

Dear PACCIN colleagues:

The Institute and Museum for California Art (IMCA) at the University of California, Irvine seeks a Visitor Services and Venue Coordinator to successfully manage the daily operations of the front of house operations. The position will oversee the public face of the museum ensuring high standards of customer experience, maintaining a security presence at all times, and ensuring the health and safety policy is adhered to.  This position will oversee all museum events, coordinate visitor services, supervise wage/hourly employees and manage the museum store.

Interested applicants can review the full job description and to apply for this position by entering the job number 2019-1128in the search by number field on our Career Opportunities website at_https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_Ext...ge_Welcome.asp_

Accepting applications until 8/20/2019.


Cheers,


Robert  Plogman
Chief Preparator / Exhibition Designer
Institute and Museum for California Art
University of California, Irvine

----------

